# Saturday Watch



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I got in before Mac just in case there is another theme I can't join in with
















Been wearing this all week, it has rapidly become a favourite


















Will change to this in the morning to go to the Parcelforce to collect my long awaited Combat Sub on bracelet


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> I got in before Mac just in case there is another theme I can't join in with


Darn it









I was going to do a *`Show us your Ex-Jot`s`* theme, there`s bound to be loads of them out there







:lol:

Actually I`m wearing this over night and naturally will swap over to something else when I get up









*Citizen Blue Eagle,NH6600-54FB, Miyota cal.8200 21 Jewels*


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

...is it a *Seiko* themed day then?

Better wear this then;










Just about the oldest watch I own... now back to fine fettle after a capacitor upgrade!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one today on one of Roys Tan Hirsch Libertys


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

New piece for me this week, doing its welcome to the fold clean up as we speak!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

this today for a short while.










Alasdair


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

This for now, may change later.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting with these two...

*Alpha `Race Speed Master` 21 Jewels*










*Alpha, 21 Jewel ST-16(?) Movement*


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Must be an Alpha day ~ picked this out before looking at the "Saturday watch" ~ HONEST!



















Alpha Sub (from the HK rolly production line?







)


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

O&W M1 on braided nato today:



















Cheers


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice Dapper - could you pm me your source for the 20mm braided NATO please?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

quoll said:


> Nice Dapper - could you pm me your source for the 20mm braided NATO please?


And me if that's ok?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Off to work, so think I'll pop this on, thus following the Alpha theme


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

He He I can join in the ex JoT game now as well!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

This arrived yesterday, always fancied one so decided to buy. I have to say, they're smaller than they look in the photographs but they're neat, light and comfortable to wear.

*CWC G10*


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Poljot Strela


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

James said:


> New piece for me this week, doing its welcome to the fold clean up as we speak!


Seriously nice chrono that James, I like it very much









Were having a 'clear out all the crap' in the spare room today so I will wear my new G-Shock until hostilities have ceased...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Changed to Chronomat:










Cheers


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Back with the newest arrival, the Seiko Black Monster on 2 ring zulu:










Can't believe how nice this watch is for the Â£Â£!!


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Seiko 5 "desert storm" with monster hands for me:










Have a nice weekend!


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Epos today


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today.

Bertrand


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I'll start with this old Seiko...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have gone with the 36 today, it's dull outside so need something to brighten it up


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Last time i'll post this - i'll just let you know when I get round to changing.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

This one for me today....










A Chinese cheapie that was one of my more successful ebay buys

Rob


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Changed over to the '29 now


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Having missed yesterday's RLT thread, I am today wearing this one

RLT 69 on a Hadley Roma bracelet:










Cheers

Mark


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Ive gone Russian today.

James I really like that Roamer is it?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

dapper said:


> Changed to Chronomat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that....







Well what i really like is the original, which is now out of bounds for almost all of us... so ive considered one of these as a beater and to get a bit of the style... but know id never wear it.... damn.... what to do....
















James - love that chrono....

For me... welll he SD of course...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Gone back to me latest arrival


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Still my Speedy ..










/vince ..


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

JonW said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Changed to Chronomat:
> ...


Much too nice to use as a beater, Jon


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Back on with the LM-1 as I've just let a friend borrow the Monster


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Jonmurgie said:


> Back on with the LM-1 as I've just let a friend borrow the Monster


That's one on my list. Where do you get them again?


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Mrcrowley said:


> That's one on my list. Where do you get them again?


It's an Ocean7 LM-1 LE and only 150 were made... they pop up second hand from time to time over on the WUS forum so if you fancy one keep an eye out, though they are seriously good value and well made watches that I for one don't see myself parting with


----------

